# india ink w/ EUA



## sundaey (Mar 18, 2008)

How do you code an EUA (exam under anesthesia) of the colon with tumor markings?


----------



## mbort (Mar 19, 2008)

45381 is the correct code for the tattoo with india ink.  For obvious reasons, the EUA is included in that procedure code so no additional coding is awarded


----------

